# How do you make a .gif?



## EpicJungle (Aug 1, 2011)

I seen a lot of people make .gif files from videos they recorded.
So, what program/online converter do you use to make these .gif files?

Also, if you would be kind enough to tell me, 
how can you make your .gif files in a forwards -> backwards loop in this program?


Thanks a lot guys (:


----------



## The Pi (Aug 1, 2011)

http://www.erightsoft.com/SUPER.html

Download (always hard to find on their site)

Not sure about backwards loops though.


----------



## EpicJungle (Aug 1, 2011)

The Pi said:
			
		

> http://www.erightsoft.com/SUPER.html
> 
> Download (always hard to find on their site)
> 
> Not sure about backwards loops though.



Thanks a lot! I found this site a few days ago, but lost the site..

But I'm a bit disappointed about you not answering about the fowards to backwards loop. So, can anyone else answer? Thanks :3


----------



## Rydian (Aug 1, 2011)

[*]Download and install SUPER, it's free.
http://www.afterdawn.com/software/video_so...oders/super.cfm
[*]Open it (it can take a while because of how complex the options are), then while it's open, drag whatever file you want to convert into SUPER. That's right, drag the files into the open SUPER program.
[*]Look at the top-left, and set the Output Video Container to Sequence Of Images at the bottom. Yes, I KNOW there's a GIF option, but that uses a static palette and doesn't look as good, and you need to edit it anyways.
[*]Right-click SUPER and choose "Output File Saving Management (it's near the middle). There you can choose where to save the frames.
[*]Finally click "Encode (Active Files)" in the bottom-left to start the converting. Then you should end up with all the frames in the folder you chose.
[*]Install GIMP, it's free.
http://gimp-win.sourceforge.net/stable.html
[*]Open it up, and go to File - Import As Layers. Select all the frames, and import them.  Then import a second time, but in the reverse order (so you have a second set going backwards).
[*]Each layer will be a separate frame in the GIF, so if you want to edit the animation, do so now.
[*]Save the image, and name it whatever.gif (make sure to name it .gif), then GIMP will ask you some stuff. For the first question, obviously choose "save as animation", and for the second choose "convert to indexed using default settings".


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 2, 2011)

well i'm bookmarking that


----------



## Waflix (Aug 2, 2011)

I've recently used a site called GifNinja. I don't like it when you have to download stuff before doing things like this.


----------



## EpicJungle (Aug 3, 2011)

@rydian:
Thanks a lot for replying on how to create those backwards loops, but thanks even more for putting if into easy steps.

@waflix:
I used that website before, but I find that it creates low quality GIFs. Thanks anyways!


----------

